# .455 colt



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

hi , seeking a source for .455 colt/ webly brass and bullets ??
many thanks,:nutkick:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

wolfie said:


> hi , seeking a source for .455 colt/ webly brass and bullets ??
> many thanks,:nutkick:


Buffalo Arms (208.263.6953) (www.buffaloarms.com) has 455 Webley (#455WebAuto) brass, 250gr .455 dia hard cast bullets (#455250HB), 230gr .455 dia FMJRN bullets (#BAC455230).


----------

